# vertical smoker idea



## lowpull (Sep 13, 2011)

Thought I would bounce an idea I had for a smoker.








I thought about building a box undernieth one of these.
	

		
			
		

		
	







it would have expanded steel on the above circle view.

each one of the four could be turned independently or dropped to the bottom to make more room

for bigger pieces of meat. The vierticle piece is just a shaft and could be removed to pull all the grills out

to clean.

I have a 4x8 cnc plasma table, milling machine , lathe , mig, tig arc etc etc

any thoughts?


----------



## sqwib (Sep 15, 2011)

That design is fine for lump, charcoal or gas, but would alter it for a stickburner


----------



## hoop308 (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101832/120-gallon-vertical-sfb

Here is my thread, it is a tank a lot like yours.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 11, 2011)

hoop308 said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101832/120-gallon-vertical-sfb
> 
> Here is my thread, it is a tank a lot like yours.




Awesome Build hoop


----------



## michael ark (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe this will help.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110588/the-one-ton-monster


----------

